
Inheritance, Pseudo Classes and Mixins Gone Awray | railway - nexneo
http://www.railway.at/2010/05/03/inheritance-pseudo-classes-and-mixins-gone-awry/
======
rcoder
The interesting point missed in this article is that mixins actually _do_
create a superclass relationship in Ruby:

<http://gist.github.com/945435>

There's an anonymous superclass injected into the inheritance chain every time
a module is included into a class.

So, while it might make sense to use explicit superclasses as a semantic
modeling method, the runtime behavior is effectively the same whether you use
a mixin or a concrete class.

